# My Other Litter



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

My black variegated's and selves were born 3/28/2013. Parents are blue belted and black variegated both carrying PE. I posted some pictures of the whole litter in my other baby thread, there were six; I have since culled the litter down to 4 on day 2 due to skinny babies. Luckily they have fattened up a bit, but not as much as I would have hoped for. I will still be keeping and breeding the two variegateds of the litter. Of the original six there were 4 does and 2 bucks, which was a nice surprise for sure! This line was is a HUGE work in progress, I'm sure you can tell from the markings, etc, etc. These pictures were taken yesterday, they were 9 days.

Mama protecting her babies:









Group shot:









Black variegated doe, she will be kept.









Black variegated buck, he will also be kept.









Two black self does, I haven't really decided if I am going to keep them, or one, or mark them as available yet. If I were to keep them, they would be back up blue carriers.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

very pretty mice, especially the varies. good luck with them, hope you have fun with them.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been waiting for this thread!!  They're just precious! Such beautiful markings on that little doe you kept.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, I adore those markings! I'd love to get variegated someday. I know it's around, just haven't seen it lately.  Various shades on a mouse is stunning. I also love your blues!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the nice comments!

RockyMountainMice: Thank you, I like the does markings more than the bucks too. I've got to post pictures of their sire, he is genetically variegated, but looks berkshire with a head blaze. I'm glad these babies have better marking than their daddy.

Seafolly: Thank you, she's my only adult d/d mouse I have currently. I'm hoping in the next generation of this line I will be inbreeding to get blue variegated, I can't wait!


----------

